# Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 3/13/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

I donâ€™t know if it was because the weather finally straightened up, or I settled down and went about my strategy the right way, but today was a complete turn around from the last 4 or 5. 

Last last few days we have caught trout and a few reds, but not the big trout I target this time of year. As soon as we stepped out of the boat today we were getting bites, and we managed to find a few areas with no pressure on them. Landed several fish in the 3-5# range and a good number of 17-19â€. Like the last few days topwaters and Corky Sofdines have worked best. 

Time to head to Port Mansfield to try our luck there through the end of the week.


----------

